# ESG vs VSG



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had an Ashton VSG but not the ESG. Is there a large difference between the two? If so, what are your thoughts/opinions? Is the ESG worth the price?


----------



## SammySticks (Jan 31, 2011)

You know, I've had plenty of VSG but I've never had an ESG I don't think. I'll smoke one today and see.


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had quite a few VSGs and I love them, everytime I am down at Holts I always ask about the ESG and even their sales people push me away from the ESG and say go with VSG. Holts is Ashton's shop and for them to turn me away must have some merit. Though I still would like to try one and see for myself


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

The ESGs I've smoked were never worth the coin. Good smoke, just not worth the coin.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Speaking of Holts when Justin and I were there on our road herf last summer I picked up a couple ESG's and we didn't notice they were moldy on the foot (bad) until we were in another state.

I waited till I got home and placed and order told em about the sticks said no worries and he made more than up for them no mailing back shit at all.

I love Holts! and the ESG


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Speaking of Holts when Justin and I were there on our road herf last summer I picked up a couple ESG's and we didn't notice they were moldy on the foot (bad) until we were in another state.
> 
> I waited till I got home and placed and order told em about the sticks said no worries and he made more than up for them no mailing back shit at all.
> 
> I love Holts! and the ESG


Holts rocks, but I end up spending big $$$ when I go there and its even worse that im so close to them


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the VSG I just usually can't justify 20+ for the ESG when I can get 2 VSG. I did pick one up at Casa Fueunte, I felt it was a special occasion. Still haven't smoked it.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

I've enjoyed both, with maybe a slight nod to the ESG. However, for the price difference, I'll pick a VSG over the ESG unless I find a good deal on 'em. :2


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I find the flavors of the ESG to be disparate and confused. It's something trying hard to achieve something it doesn't. It's not a "bad" cigar. It's just not a "wow" cigar. And, at the price point, it should be an, "OMFG!, WOW!" cigar. It's not even close to that.

The VSG is a consistently great cigar.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to hear everyones opinion on this. Yea, for the price I would be expecting some type of WOW. I thought it might be like the Opus X of Ashtons.


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

ckay said:


> The ESGs I've smoked were never worth the coin. Good smoke, just not worth the coin.


I agree, I bought 3 ESG's about 2 yrs ago and have smoked 2 of them (1 at about 6 months and the other at about 14 months) nice but not worth the $20 a piece price. One of the finest smokes I ever wrapped my lips around was an 8 yr old VSG Enchanment my brother gifted me and I have been chasing that high since.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Matt, thank you for starting this thread. I had been wondering the same exact thing for the past few weeks but was too lazy to ask.  :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ESG is a carnival for the palate....to much going on...
The VSG...good and reliable


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Must agree with everyone else. The ESG is not bad at all, it's just not the super-premium stick you would expect given the price. I'd go VSG over ESG all day every day, even if they were the same price.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's what makes cigars such a fun and interesting hobby, I am by far in the minority liking the ESG over the VSG but not by a huge margin, also I have only had a few of each all the ESG's came from the same place and the VSg's were all gifts.

It's great if we all like the same cigars it would be pretty boring. 

Good Thread!

Dave


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

ESG is good, but IMHO, not worth the extra price tag...I'll stick with the VSG


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> ESG is good, but IMHO, not worth the extra price tag...I'll stick with the VSG


Oh I should clarify as I am bad at that  while I like it better I absolutely do not think it is worth nowhere's near the price. I always forget this details stuff.  I don't even think the VSG is worth the price unless I et a good sale.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Matt, you started this thread 4 years ago, I assuemd you've tried ESG already. My question is: CP has a deal now on Ashton, will you go for it?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

elas9394 said:


> Matt, you started this thread 4 years ago, I assuemd you've tried ESG already. My question is: CP has a deal now on Ashton, will you go for it?


I've had various sizes of both and recently was given the opportunity to smoke some aged VSG and ESG to have a review comparison. Yes, there is a noticeable between the two and I am a buyer of them when the price is right. I don't know why I don't have more of them and I've been close to pulling the trigger on a box of ESG several times. If I have the room for a box of them I would gobble them up.

Here is a copy/paste of the reviews that were posted elsewhere:

*Ashton VSG Illusion Review (aged 3 years)*

Gifted to me by Justin (jaysalti), this Ashton VSG Illusion is about 3 years old. I was asking about the difference between aged ESGs and aged VSGs and the next thing I knew Justin had mailed me out a sampler. 
:thumb:

*Prelight*
A little bumpy yet decently oily wrapper. A nice dark richness to it with what I'd consider to be a normal about of veins.

*Flavor*
Initially couple of puffs doesn't bring much to the table. A little woodiness and cedar. Shortly thereafter some red pepper and kitchen spices join in. The red pepper sits in the back of my tongue for a bit after each draw. The retrohale is quite strong with more of those peppers and spices long with a doughy bread and very light vanilla and florals. The background flavors are almost completely covered up with the array of spices going on.

Giving more time between draws brings out a rich leather flavor and the spices get knocked down a couple of pegs. As this Ashton VSG continues on, the power in the flavors wax and wane. Power upfront pepper and spices. Flavorful background of cedar, florals, and leather. Some earthiness comes in on par with the leather at around the halfway point as well. A couple draws even carry some chocolate.

The draw remains loose for the entirety of the stick and the ash is a bit flaky but the burn line it quite straight. In the last third of the Ashton VSG, the spices pull back and are only slightly higher than the other flavors. Add to that a bit of a sweet tobacco and this cigar leaves quite the flavor profile and is very enjoyable. I'm even getting a little anise here and there now and again too. I nubbed it till my fingers burnt. :lol:

*Conclusion*
A great smoke. Very different from the aged ESG. Both were delicious in their own right. The Ashton VSG Illusion seemed to bring more flavors but was a bit more rough around the edges and in your face. The ESG from 2011 seemed to have more "delicate" flavors and was more balanced though.

*Ashton ESG 23 Year Salute Toro (aged 4 years) Review*

So, I posted up a thread asking some questions about the Ashton ESG. I figure I'd smoke one that I've had sitting since June 2011 and see how some age treats it.

*Prelight*
Smells of chocolate and a bit peppery. Reminds me of an Opus if I was just going off of smell. Smooth wrapper and clean prelight draw.

*Flavor*
Initial flavors are variety of spices with lighter red peppers mixed in and a bit of cedar and coffee in the background. After a short bit some light florals come in on par with the spices. As I continue on the florals pickup and so does the coffee flavors. The spice is still there with a bit of red and black pepper on the tongue.

Overall the power of the florals, spices, and peppers seems to swap positions throughout the smoke. The undertone flavors stay steady. Overall the power starts to ramps up as well. The burn line is pretty good with no required touchups. I am getting a few puffs with a little background of chocolate on the retrohale while is quite nice.

The chocolate fades away and there are sporadic flavors that pop in for a puff or two on the retrohale. A couple puffs of black cherry or maybe a raisin, a couple puffs with coconut, some sweet tobacco here and there. A bit of a pleasant surprise. I find myself retrohaling more often. In the final third and more so when I got to the nub, the complexity of flavors really shined and left me wanting more.

*Conclusion*
Yep, it was great and I can see why, with age, the Ashton ESGs really shine.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've never smoked an ESG, but if I had the choice between one ESG or two VSG's, I'd have a pair of fangs hanging out my mouf...


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a buddy that's a huge VSG fan.. I need to grab one sometime to see how they roll.


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

hawk45 said:


> I have a buddy that's a huge VSG fan.. I need to grab one sometime to see how they roll.


They don't roll, they're box-pressed!:vs_laugh:


----------

